# Some bench pressing flaws?!!



## motley482 (May 5, 2014)

Hey guys, I start off by telling you how much I bench and then proceed with some questions for pointers....im 165lbs 5 11"

Flat bench: max out 185lbs 5 reps (1 set)  175lbs 6-8 reps (2 sets) 165lbs 8-12 reps (1 set) warmup set is 140lbs 15-20 reps 

Decline bench: max out 200lbs 3-5 reps (1 set)
190lbs 5,6 reps ( 2 sets)
180lbs 6-8 reps (1 set)

My issue is with incline press I feel like im very week in my upper chest region...

Incline press: max out 135lbs 4-6 reps (1 set)
120lbs 5-8 reps (2 sets)
105 lbs 6-10 reps (1 set)  

Physically by looking at me you can tell that my upper chest is slacking...perhaps my forms off im not sure....heres my questions!

Also, I feel my flat bench shud be stronger than my decline! Is that the case?

Will doing inner chest flat bench and incline help me too?

What other workouts should I do to strengthen my upper pecks, should I do dumbells instead....id like to do 3 upper chest workouts with my regular chest routine any pointers or suggestions would be helpful thanks!


----------



## TriniJuice (May 5, 2014)

Sounds pretty normal to me,
Decline is my strongest followed by Flat than Incline
My chest regime is as followed;
Flat Bench
Incline Bench
Decline Bench...simple and effective

if you wanna build your upper pecs, focus on doing higher reps during incline presses (12-15reps)
and the reason why decline is usually stronger is because of the reduced range of motion also combined with the back being used more in this position (decline)

2 more factors that would benefit helping build your upper chest is the surrounding muscles (shoulders and lats)
specific exercises include;
lateral raises 12-15+ reps
BB rows 8-12 reps
Pull-Ups (various grips until failure)
Over-Head Press (Military Press)


----------



## motley482 (May 5, 2014)

Alright Trini ill def incorporate more emphasis on the surrounding muscles, my shoulders and lats are actually in pretty good shape actually my shoulders and lats ripped up quickly which kinda makes my upper chest look even smaller lol but I was thinking the same thing as far as doing more reps to build the strength up then hit higher weights in a few months...good advice all around


----------



## motley482 (May 5, 2014)

Btw Do you throw in any inner chest benching with your routine...such as close grip bench press for flat, incline or decline?


----------



## TriniJuice (May 5, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Btw Do you throw in any inner chest benching with your routine...such as close grip bench press for flat, incline or decline?



Nah, I've done flyes and db pull-overs but I find them useless, never noticed any type of developement from doing them..I do dips to work inner chest, they're far superior to flyes/pull-overs
Weighted 6-12 reps or bodyweight 15+reps


----------



## motley482 (May 5, 2014)

Ya I hear ya I did the dips today and those mother****ers do work so good looks....I incorpersted those and incline dumbell flies so I think ill be good


----------



## stonetag (May 10, 2014)

I agree with trini with the shoulder comment, strong developed shoulders are so critical to high poundage, chest developing, pushing lifts. IMO


----------



## Dtownry (May 10, 2014)

Did anyone ask this fella if he is benching for strength or benching for looks?  Chest has little to do with a strong bench press as I am sure everyone knows.

If you want a strong bench, yes what the other have said, but you need strong ass triceps and not the lateral head but the muscles at the elbow. 

Look up some Dave Tate and Louie Simmons videos on benching on Youtube.  Then report back.

There are a lot better ways to build a pretty chest than the bench press.  Work some flies at different angles machine and DB.


----------



## motley482 (May 14, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Did anyone ask this fella if he is benching for strength or benching for looks?  Chest has little to do with a strong bench press as I am sure everyone knows.
> 
> If you want a strong bench, yes what the other have said, but you need strong ass triceps and not the lateral head but the muscles at the elbow.
> 
> ...



Thanks D Ill check out the videos and overall I wanna strengthen my benching but im sure size will come after


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2014)

well there is no such thing as inner chest. You have pec major and minor. 

You need to program your training around percentages of the max and then supplement and accessory movements from there. An example would be

One week bench 80%

Next week bench 70%

Next week bench 60%

After bench do something to build the movement like jm press, kroc rows, floor press, barbell rows.

After that isolate the muscles with slow and controlled lat and trap exercises and tricep stuff to really pump the muscles.


----------

